# Can Anyone Date This Timex Electric Please?



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Good evening wondering if someone can help with this

can anyone help date this for me please some searches i have done says its the late 60's

it is like new and fully running and comes in its original timex box does not look worn at all

made in west germany which is confirmed by a piece of newspaper used to stick the holding pin in place in the case.

The original box has Timex in Red and is made of tin with red padding and timex electric stamped in silky material in the lid.

Thanks V Much




























got loads of Timex in digital and analogue will add more questions shortly they are all old new stock like a timex marathon timex dress watches and so on

thanks again


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There should be a series of numbers on the edge of the dial....usually at the top about the 12 hour marked. Sometimes obscured by the crystal.

Last two digits are the year.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Silver Hawk no numbers on the dial though just says west germany under the 6 don't want to remove the back and look at the inside because don't know how to dismantle the little wheel


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Late '60 to early '70's I think

The round battery cap just prys off to install a battery

The mov't comes out from the front

Need to remove the crystal and the small screw in the back

Cheers p


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You can download a pdf type file from our "Manuals and Catalogs" pages on the Timex Watch Forum :yes:

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

should get you there, then take the "Manuals and Catalogs" link, this is indeed a Pforzheim Electric made in W. Germany - - the calibre numbers #84 and #85 should answer your queries about disassembly. If there is NO slot in the backset crown, the movement will come out and go in leaving the crown in place, a circlip type arrangement holds the crown in place. Ball park date around 1962 -ish looking at the dial, maybe a tad later.

:yes:

HTH a bit

:weed:


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

ps forgot to tell you - there's usually a 'small' washer on the screw

p


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks all for the info


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Right...I have a drawer full of old electric Timex watches, and at least 3 are virtually identical to this one with the linen dial....and one has dial numbers indicating it is 1963.

The full number on mine is 90176763 indicating it is Model (calibre) 67.....only the 67 has the small screw to hold the crown in place....the similar back-set Model (calibre) 84 has no screw in the centre of the crown.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification / info Paul


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks paul if you have a draw full i take it they are not worth a lot..again many thanks


----------



## Bulova (Jul 14, 2012)

mel said:


> You can download a pdf type file from our "Manuals and Catalogs" pages on the Timex Watch Forum :yes:
> 
> http://www.timexwatchforum.com
> 
> ...


Thanks tis site is very useful and I learned how to work on these watches, very very simple.


----------

